# Looking for a pair of males in Virginia, Hampton Roads area



## nathansmom09 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,

My name is Sarah. I am looking to add a pair of males to my family. I have a young son (which won't be left alone with the ratties), but I want them to be very sweet and handled well. I have scoured the internet in search of a breeder near me and can't find anything. So, I'm reaching out here to s if anyone knows of any breeders near me in VA. 

Virginia Beach
Norfolk
Chesapeake
Portsmouth
Suffolk
Newport News
Hampton

I'd even be willing to go:

Elizabeth City, NC
Nags Head, NC

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was looking through this forum and saw that there was a post on the 20th of Feb that has a woman that lives in Northern Virginia that has 3 grown male rats that she can't take care of because she is sick. I wasn't sure if you have seen it or not. 

Here is all the info, I hope this helps. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?47529-3-sweet-boys-with-a-sick-mom-need-a-new-home


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi!! I'm in Newport News, and I actually have 2 little boys from our accidental litter. I have found homes for the girls, but no homes for the boys yet. One is a black berkshire (he looks like he is wearing a little tux!) and the other is 100% beige. They have been handled since the day they are born, and they have very sweet parents. My fiance wants to keep these boys because they are so cute, but we already have 3 boys and 3 girls, so I have to put my foot down. They will be ready to go next week. They are 4 weeks old now.


----------

